# Gomez's Masks of Nyarlathotep CoC Game: OOC



## Gomez (Mar 18, 2012)

_And at the last from inner Egypt came
The strange dark One to whom the fellahs bowed;
Silent and lean and cryptically proud,
And wrapped in fabrics red as sunset flame.
Throngs pressed around, frantic for his commands,
But leaving, could not tell what they had heard;
While through the nations spread the awestruck word
That wild beasts followed him and licked his hands._

Soon from the sea a noxious birth began;
Forgotten lands with weedy spires of gold;
The ground was cleft, and mad auroras rolled
Down on the quaking citadels of man.
Then, crushing what he chanced to mould in play,
The idiot Chaos blew Earth's dust away.

- H.P. Lovecraft, Fungi from Yuggoth - Sonnet XXI.


Hello I would like to run a Complete Masks of Nyarlathotep game using Call of Cthulhu rules. Wanted: Four to Six stout adventurer and/or adventuress to unravel the fate of the doomed Carlyle Expedition. The campaign, set in 1925, is a Lovecraftian exercise in horror and mystery. Play begins in New York City. This is a classic and great campaign. I hope to do it justice. 

There will be a healthy mix of investigation, mystery, role-play, and terror filled combat. All player characters should be connected in someway with each other and/or Jackson Elias, a author who specializes in writing about death cults such the Thuggees or Amazonean headhunters. The players will come up with these connections as they build their characters. 

This is a long campaign and I promise to keep it going as long as there are players who want to play. Players should be able post at least 4 times a week.

G


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello Gomez

Being a fan of CoC and a tabletop GM I can tell you that running a CoC game over here is not a wise thing. Most of the people over here play D&D, pathfinder and the like and the Cthulhu community is very small. I transferred my CoC games and playing to play[MENTION=39652]Yo[/MENTION]g-Sothoth forums.
If you are still going to run this game on these boards I will happily join in as a player, as long you are going to use the CoC Chaosium rules and not the D20.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey Strahd!

Yeah I had looked at running this game over at yog-sothoh.com but I decided to run it over here based on several different reasons; the community over here is huge compared to YSDC and they already have a Masks game running at the moment. I have successfully run several Call of Cthulhu games over here. Though that was a few years ago. 

Hey if I can get someone to try Call of Cthulhu out for the first time that's cool too. 

Yes, I am using BRP Call of Cthulhu rules, seems to be the preferred ruleset and it's easy to learn.


----------



## possum (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm always up for some Call of Cthulhu.


----------



## Insight (Mar 19, 2012)

I love some BRP Call of Cthulhu.  Color me interested.


----------



## possum (Mar 19, 2012)

Now, to work on my character...


----------



## Insight (Mar 19, 2012)

Hmm... character...

First thought is some sort of journalist who seems keen on investigating rumors of cults and forgotten gods.  Maybe he's a little crazy, too.  I'm thinking that he had some "encounter" with something "man was not meant to know" and is now obsessed with learning what is behind the veil.

I'll post more later.

***

Those are some nifty die rolls, to be honest.

STR, CON , DEX, POW, and APP: 16, 16, 16, 15, 12
SIZ and INT: 15 and 11
EDU: 18

[sblock=working on character]
Assigning scores as:
STR 12
CON 15
DEX 16
POW 16
APP 16
SIZ 11
INT 15
EDU 19

His derived characteristics:
SAN 80
Idea 75
Luck 80
Know 95
Damage Bonus +0
HP 19 *** Using Gomez's method ***
MP 16
San Pts 80

Age 35

Occupation Skill Pts: 380
Occupation Skills: English, Fast Talk, History, Library Use, Persuade, Photography, Psychology, one other skill (Ancient Egyptian).
- Spent on: Ancient Egyptian (Base 1%) + 74 = 75%, English (Base 95%) +4 = 99%, Fast Talk (Base 5%) + 55 = 60%, History (Base 20%) +75 = 95%, Library Use (Base 25%) + 65 = 90%, Persuade (Base 15%) + 67 = 82%, Photography (Base 10%) +20 = 30%, Psychology (Base 5%) + 20 = 25%
Personal Interest Skill Pts: 150
- Spent on: Anthropology (Base 5%) +15 = 20%, Archaeology (Base 5%) + 20 = 25%, Greek (Base 1%) + 59 = 60%, Listen (Base 25%) + 15 = 40%, Occult (Base 5%) + 26 = 31%, Spot Hidden (Base 25%) + 15 = 40%

Wealth (9): $10,000 yearly income - Assets  $50,000; of that, $5,000 is banked and $5,000 is in stocks and bonds.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 19, 2012)

OK, so I'm in too.
I will sketch out a character in the upcoming days


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 19, 2012)

I grabbed the Quick start for Chaosium  CoC, so I'll take a look.

I really like this kind of games, investigation, mystery, role-play, and terror filled combat. I tried to put up a campaign of this sort on my own, using d20past, but it failed after 5 or 6 months. I think d20 is not the right system for those games, perhaps this one is? 

Please note that I'm completely new to the system!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 19, 2012)

Doctor Hercules Malliotte






General description:
Renown by his medical skills, Doctor Malliotte has an inquisitive nature and a keen eye for all things natural. He recognizes when something is not right in a person, spotting syntoms of illness and disease with ease. He also knows how to treat those problems, and has an extent list of formulas of his own invention to combat microbes. Hercules is big and bulky, and quite athletic for a man his size.

Backstory:
Hercules Malliotte was born in Belgium to a French father and Belgium mother. His size at birth and his resolve and tirelessly acticity was what own him his name. As a young boy, his interest for the natural world was evident, and it developed and branched, as Hercules delved in the depths of chemistry, biology and medicine. Ultimately, he graduated with honours from a prestigious university, and earn a name for himself, as the famous Belgium Doctor. 
It was, well advanced in his 40s that he came in contact with Jackson Elias. He was a writer and studious of Death Cults, and visited Belgium to learn about the death rites of the Gauls. He was suffering some strange disorder in his gut, Malliotte pinpointed it as an intestinal parasite. With the proper medication, Elias's parasite was eliminated, allowing the good man to follow his journey. Since then, both men have shared extensive written correspondence, as they enjoy the profesional practices of each other. Recently, something in Elias's letters has began to puzzle Hercules. He doesn't know yet, but he is going to see the world around him change so quickly and drastically, that the mere pillars of reality will seem unstable, and about to topple...

Occupation: Physician
Sex: Male
Age: 42
Education: Degree and PhD in medicine.

*Attributes*:

Strength:	11
Constitution:	13
Intelligence:	15
Education:	13
Appearance:	8
Power:	10
Size:	14
Dexterity:	16	

*Secondary abilities:*

Idea:	75
Knowledge:	65
Luck:	50
Magic points:	10
Damage bonus:	25 (+1d4)
Hit points:	19 (13/3=4.3=5 +14)
Sanity:	50

Skill points:	195
Hobby skill points:	150



Skill points:	195 total		
Hobby skill points: 150 total		

*Skill allocation* 
	    Points	Base	Total
Dodge	20	(32)	62
First aid	30	(30)	60
Biology	60	(01)	61
Chemistry	60	(01)	61
Craft phar	65	(05)	70
Pharmacy	60	(01)	61
Language	--	(65)	65
Woodeaxre 40	(20)	60
Handguns   10     (20)  30

Equipment: Simple white shirt and brown suit grab, woodaxe, Luger pistol, box of bullets, notepad, pencil, first aid kit.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 19, 2012)

Flavor me interested. Now I just need to find my CoC book again.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow! Nice response.

One change in character building. Hit points are normally (Con + Siz) / 2 but I want yall to be a little more resilant so use Size + Con/3. So if you had a Con a 15 and Size of 12. You would have 17 hit points. 

I know some of yall have started to make characters. You can roll your ability scores and then place them as you wish. I will give you *two rerolls* to use as well. 

A nice website for a character portrait is Silent Ladies & Gents


----------



## Gomez (Mar 20, 2012)

*The Players:*

Strahd_Von_Zarovich
possum
Insight
Voda Vosa
Walking Dad


That's five and a nice number for the group. Anyone else who is interested will be put on a waiting list.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 20, 2012)

As for a character background, I want everyone to know Jackson Elias, a writer. You can also have characters know or be friends with each other as you wish. 

Here is what you know about Jackson Elias.






Jackson Elias is 38, of medium height and build, and dark-complexioned. He has a feisty, friendly air about him and, as an orphan in Stratford, Connecticut, he learned to make his own way early in life. He has no living relatives, and no permanent address.

You like him, and value his friendship, even though months and sometimes years separate one meeting from the next. You’d be upset and probably crave vengeance if anything happened to your friend. The world is better for having Jackson Elias in it.

His writings characterize and analyze death cults. His best-known book is Sons of Death, exposing modern-day Thuggees in India. He speaks several languages fluently and is constantly traveling. He is social, and enjoys an occasional drink. He smokes a pipe. Elias is tough, stable, and punctual, unafraid of brawls or officials. He is mostly self-educated. His well-researched works always seem to reflect first-hand experience. He is secretive and never discusses a project until he has a final draft in hand.

All of his books illustrate how cults manipulate the fears of their followers. A skeptic, Elias has never found proof of supernatural powers, magic, or dark gods. Insanity and feelings of inadequacy characterize death cultists, feelings for which they compensate by slaughtering innocents to make themselves feel powerful or chosen. Cults draw the weak-minded, though cult leaders are usually clever and manipulative. When fear of a cult stops, the cult vanishes.
 •Skulls Along the River (1910)—exposes headhunter cult in Amazon basin.
•Masters of the Black Arts (1912)—surveys supposed sorcerous cults throughout history.
•The Way of Terror (1913)—analyzes systematization of fear through cult organization; warmly reviewed by George Sorel.
•The Smoking Heart (1915)—first half discusses historical Mayan death cults. Second half instances present-day Central American death cults.
•Sons of Death (1918)—modern-day Thuggees; Elias infiltrated the cult and wrote a book about it.
•Witch Cults of England (1920)—summarizes covens in nine English counties; interviews practicing English witches; Rebecca West thought some of the material trivial and overworked.
•The Black Power (1921)—expands upon The Way of Terror; includes interviews with several anonymous cult leaders.

All of these books are published by Prospero Press of New York City, and all were edited by owner/editor Jonah Kensington. Kensington is a good friend of Jackson Elias, and knows you well


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2012)

Gomez said:


> Wow! Nice response.
> 
> One change in character building. Hit points are normally (Con + Siz) / 2 but I want yall to be a little more resilant so use Size + Con/3. So if you had a Con a 15 and Size of 12. You would have 17 hit points.
> 
> ...




You mean instead of (CON+SIZE)*1/2 , you give us (CON+SIZE)*2/3 right? For what you typed it would seem like instead of  (CON+SIZE)*1/2 , you give us (CON+SIZE)*1/3


----------



## Gomez (Mar 20, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> You mean instead of (CON+SIZE)*1/2 , you give us (CON+SIZE)*2/3 right? For what you typed it would seem like instead of  (CON+SIZE)*1/2 , you give us (CON+SIZE)*1/3




(Con + Size) x 1/2

vs

Size + (Con x 1/3)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome. Then I'll reroll my 4 and my 8; here it goes, wish me luck!

After rolling: Alright so I'll stick with the 8 instead of the 6, and take the new roll of 11 to replace the 4


----------



## Insight (Mar 20, 2012)

All right.  I will re-roll my 3d6 of 12 and my 2d6+6 of 11.

... better off with what I rolled the first time.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2012)

Alright, edited my sheet to reflect the changes. Also, would like to use melee weapons, but in the skill selections I didn't saw them. Was thinking on using an axe; reflecting the traditional french axe throwing practice. If that's too much, a swordcane or anything else would suit good ol' doctor. I need to know the base skill for any of them, I just assumed it would be similar to the handguns.


----------



## Insight (Mar 20, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> Alright, edited my sheet to reflect the changes. Also, would like to use melee weapons, but in the skill selections I didn't saw them. Was thinking on using an axe; reflecting the traditional french axe throwing practice. If that's too much, a swordcane or anything else would suit good ol' doctor. I need to know the base skill for any of them, I just assumed it would be similar to the handguns.




The official character sheet (which should be in the back of your book) has base skills for many common weapons; I'm sure the GM can figure something out if the weapon you want isn't listed.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 20, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> Alright, edited my sheet to reflect the changes. Also, would like to use melee weapons, but in the skill selections I didn't saw them. Was thinking on using an axe; reflecting the traditional french axe throwing practice. If that's too much, a swordcane or anything else would suit good ol' doctor. I need to know the base skill for any of them, I just assumed it would be similar to the handguns.




The starting skill with weapons is on the Weapons Table.


----------



## possum (Mar 20, 2012)

Timothy (Tim) Howards
Occupation: Songwriter (musician)
Education: A few university classes.
Birthplace: New York City
Sex: Male
Age: 28

Str: 7; Dex 8; Int 9; Idea 45; Con 14; App 6; Pow 14; Luck 70; Siz 12; San 70; Edu 14; Know 70

Magic Points 14
Hit Points 16

Skills: Art (Music) 75%, Bargain 40%, Dodge 16%, Fast Talk 70%, Listen 70%, Weapon (Handguns) 75%

Equipment: In-style clothes, pack of cigarettes, lighter, revolver, box of bullets, notepad, pencil.

Living primarily in New York City for the majority of his life, Tim Howards has made his living as a songwriter for a moderately successful publishing house in Tin Pan Alley.  He has, however, recently fallen on tough times due to his recent "obsession" as he boss would say with the jazz music heard in the speakeasys.  Adding jazz-influenced beats and rythyms to his sheet music, his last four compositions have been rejected, even the one that was more in tune with his earlier work.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks, edited my sheet with the new changes.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 20, 2012)

*Jeffery (Jeff) Elias*

Jeffery (Jeff) Elias 
Occupation: Unemployed Street Rat
Education: Elementary school.
Birthplace: New York City
Sex: Male
Age: 17

Str: 11; Dex 15; Int 11; Con 11; App 8; Pow 13; Siz 11; Edu 11
Idea 55; Luck 65; Know 55; San 65

Magic Points 13
Hit Points 15
Damage Bonus: None

Skills: Climb (63%) ; Conceal (71%) ; Dodge (70%) ; Jump (32%) ; Knife (60%) ; Locksmith (75%) ; Sneak (70%) ; Spot Hidden (60%)

Equipment: Cloth, Switchblade, pack of cigarettes, matches.

Jeff is a young street rat. His father died several years ago in a factory accident and his mother fell to despair, agony, alcoholism and finally insanity. Without setting his foot once at high school, all he knows is the experience one taught in the streets of NY. He is a slim fellow but agile. He is Jackson Elias's only nephew and living family member.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2012)

Gomez said:


> *The Players:*
> 
> Strahd_Von_Zarovich
> possum
> ...



Please put me on your waiting list and PM me, if a slot opens. Thanks!


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 21, 2012)

Gomez, go ahead and place WD in my spot. My work super project is starting earlier than expected (was supposed to get started April 1st). I'm afraid I have to drop out of the new games...


----------



## Gomez (Mar 21, 2012)

jackslate45 said:


> Gomez, go ahead and place WD in my spot. My work super project is starting earlier than expected (was supposed to get started April 1st). I'm afraid I have to drop out of the new games...




Sorry to see you go but thanks for the heads up. 

I guess Walking Dad is in.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 21, 2012)

I have posted a Rogue's Gallery and Evidence thread for you to place you character sheets.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 21, 2012)

Voda Vosa,
Just a quick question.
Why is Dr. Malliotte in New York?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2012)

Gomez said:


> Voda Vosa,
> Just a quick question.
> Why is Dr. Malliotte in New York?




I guess he can go visit a wealthy patient, or pay a visit to his friend Elias, as the writer did in the past.


----------



## Snowdown (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd love to be put on the WL for this in case someone else drops.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the PM. It came much sooner than expected. 

May I reuse a character I made for another game? He is a stuntman/actor:







http://www.enworld.org/forum/5452822-post48.html

The rolls are in the other game thread. If this would be generally possible, I will try to hunt the rolls down.

Game connection:
Maybe want to make a movie about some of Jackson Elias' books and Face want to apply for a role. This would be certainly a good enough reason for him to come to New York.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 22, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Thanks for the PM. It came much sooner than expected.
> 
> May I reuse a character I made for another game? He is a stuntman/actor:
> 
> ...




Yeah, you can use him if you want. The connection could be that Elias did a little screen writing to pay the bills.  You both worked on the film "Treasure Island" in 1920 and became friends.


Please lower his dodge to 75. No starting skill can be above 75.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 22, 2012)

Alright, I made the changes and added him to the RG.

Edit: De we round fractions up or down? (Regarding HP)


----------



## Gomez (Mar 22, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Alright, I made the changes and added him to the RG.
> 
> Edit: De we round fractions up or down? (Regarding HP)




you can round up.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 22, 2012)

Everyone has posted a character and I am just waiting on one background and we can get started. This should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok the game has started. Have fun!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...otep-chapter-1-new-york-city.html#post5863383


----------



## Gomez (Apr 4, 2012)

Insight,
Let's assume that you know the other player characters and their relationship with Jackson Elais.

G


----------



## Insight (Apr 5, 2012)

Fine with me!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 14, 2012)

So, what's going on with the game?
I've seen it's began but now it's been on hold for a week+


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, not a very auspicious beginning


----------



## Insight (Apr 14, 2012)

Dunno.  A lot of games around here die (heck, mine die too).  I'll give it another week before completely giving up.


----------



## wolfattack (Apr 14, 2012)

Having been waiting to play a CoC game for a long time since i got the book. if the game doesn't die,i would like to be in the waiting list,in case someone drops.


----------

